# Government or Commander



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is your favorite size 1911? 

The 5" Government or the Commander size?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Given the choice between only those two I'd probably go Commander.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Commander is 1/2 inch and a round short of the Government model. I like the Commander, but really needs to have an extra PEW in the mag. Does Chip McCormick still make that? Does Chip McCormick still exist?
It has been a while. The big downfall of the 1911 and .45 is magazine capacity. Seems there are some 10+ rounders out there, but I never handled one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LostinTexas said:


> Commander is 1/2 inch and a round short of the Government model. I like the Commander, but really needs to have an extra PEW in the mag. Does Chip McCormick still make that? Does Chip McCormick still exist?
> It has been a while. The big downfall of the 1911 and .45 is magazine capacity. Seems there are some 10+ rounders out there, but I never handled one.


I think they still make mags for the 1911. I had issues with his Powermags several years ago, and they didn'tw ant to replace the mag. They just wanted to give me a spring. I still had issues with the follower getting stuck down in the mag, so I gave up and started buying other brands...

As for me - I like the govt size best. I have owned around twelve 1911s over the years. All but one was govt sized. The smaller commander size has extra punch on the felt recoil. I didn't like it as much.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I think they still make mags for the 1911. I had issues with his Powermags several years ago, and they didn'tw ant to replace the mag. They just wanted to give me a spring. I still had issues with the follower getting stuck down in the mag, so I gave up and started buying other brands...
> 
> As for me - I like the govt size best. I have owned around twelve 1911s over the years. All but one was govt sized. The smaller commander size has extra punch on the felt recoil. I didn't like it as much.


LOL, try an Officers Model with 185 +P. That has a punch. I always had good luck with their mags, but as we often see, things take a turn for what ever reason.
In a former life, I bet my life on a .gov issue 1911. Not a single complaint with it. There sure was a lot of groaning when the Brass decided 9MM was a wonder round and the pistol they decided we needed to fire it from. Hated them and the round. Got our hands on a lot of M9's and were much happier, but they were still 9MM.


----------



## Stealth .45 (3 mo ago)

I'm a huge fan of Quality 1911s. The Commander size has always been my favorite.


----------

